# How to breed  locust?



## Spiderling LT (Jan 23, 2005)

Maby somebody of you breeding locust?
How are you doing that?
What cage are you using, heating, feeding and so on...?
thanks


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 23, 2005)

I' ve been working with Locusta migratoria.
If you are looking for a good feeder, better try roaches and crickets. They are easier to keep and breed.

Terrarium - For locusts it is better to use large tank. I had my "colony" in 60x60x150cm (lenght x widthx height). They need thick layer of substrate (minimum 5 cm). It should be moisted one or two times per day (deeper parts of the substrate should be always humid). You can also put some branches inside.
Heating - I've been using lamp. Best temperatures are 30-40 degrees C.
Feeding - grass, strawberry and raspberry leaves, apples ect.

I know that other species have different needs. But I had only this one.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 23, 2005)

its look a lot work with them
30-40c?   
Do you have photos of them?
And photos of them tank?
it will be good


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 23, 2005)

No, I haven't  Try to find some photos in google.

I don't keep them now, because of that work. As I said, roaches and crickets are much better.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 23, 2005)

ok thanks  
for information:worship:


----------

